# Uber Delivery vs DoorDash



## ceaguila (Mar 6, 2015)

Which one is better? pros and cons for each?

I live in Los Angeles


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

One has a tip option in app. One does not and tells customers "tip not needed".

Make your own conclusion from there.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ceaguila said:


> Which one is better? pros and cons for each?
> 
> I live in Los Angeles


Is this a serious question?


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm in the Phoenix area but I assume this would pretty much apply to LA.

DoorDash Pros: Decent money, better choice of restaurants, better geographic coverage, in-app tipping.
DoorDash Cons: Can be low-mileage so you might actually end up with taxable income instead of a write-off.

Uber Pros: Name recognition
Uber Cons: It's Uber. Limited choice of restaurants, limited geographic coverage, no tipping.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> I'm in the Phoenix area but I assume this would pretty much apply to LA.
> 
> DoorDash Pros: Decent money, better choice of restaurants, better geographic coverage, in-app tipping.
> DoorDash Cons: Can be low-mileage so you might actually end up with taxable income instead of a write-off.
> ...


You hit it right on the head there. I've been slowly realizing that I will need to start making some estimated tax payments this year to avoid penalties next year, lol.

I would much rather have a tax liability, and be able to put fewer miles on my car.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> You hit it right on the head there. I've been slowly realizing that I will need to start making some estimated tax payments this year to avoid penalties next year, lol.
> 
> I would much rather have a tax liability, and be able to put fewer miles on my car.


Just keep driving uber for the rest of the year,that should bring you tax liability down.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Just keep driving uber for the rest of the year,that should bring you tax liability down.


Yeah... no. lol


----------

